# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Fahrrad-Konferenz in Wien

## noox

Bin grad über folgenden Bericht gestolpert:

www.orf.at/stories/2187064/2187075/

Ist das wirklich so schlimm in Wien?  Für 2,6 km 4,5 Minuten Standzeit!


Ich hab in Salzburg scheinbar richtig Glück: Von meinem Ort fahr ich 5 km auf Seitenstraßen bzw. Straßen, die nur für landwirtschaftliche Fahrzeuge und Radfahrer freigegeben sind, zum nächsten Ort an die Salzach. Nach weiteren ca. 2 km an der Salzach bin ich am Stadtrand. Entlang der Salzach kann man mittlerweile ziemlich perfekt die ganze Stadt in Nord-Süd-Richtung durchqueren. Und von der Salzach lag die HTL ca. 500 m und zwei Ampeln entfernt, die beiden Unistandorte etwas weniger entfernt und jeweils eine Ampel und der Gaisberg < 1 km mit einer Ampel (bzw. gäbe auch alternative Wege). 

Aber es gibt sicher auch in Salzburg noch blöde Richtungen bzw. Standorte, aber es tut sich auch immer mal wieder was.

----------


## georg

> Ist das wirklich so schlimm in Wien? Für 2,6 km 4,5 Minuten Standzeit!


 Schlimmer. Dazwischen brauchst du noch 5min um herauszufinden wo der nächste Radweg überhaupt weitergeht, weil der auf dem du bist gerade in der 3 spurigen Straße mit einem schlichten "Ende" aufhört. Meistens gibt es keinen.
Die Stadtplanung hat was Fahrräder anlangt in Wien total versagt und wie die Konferenz gezeigt hat, ist Wien mittlerweile ein internationales Vorzeigebeispiel - im negativen Sinne.
Der einzige Kultradweg den es in Wien gibt ist der im Wienfluß - nur halt leider beschränkt benutzbar (Benutzung nur bei Tag und natürlich nicht bei Hochwasser) und endet (von draußen kommend) noch vor Schönbrunn.

----------

